# Input on a Jet JWL 1221VS Lathe



## Chris S. (Sep 7, 2015)

I am looking to upgrade my cheap ridgid lathe to something a little nice for small turnings. I am going to go look at a Jet JWL 1221VS lathe later this week someone is selling used. By pictures it is in as new condition. Looking for anyone who has had hands on experience with this lathe and what your overall experience has been with this lathe. I am not looking to turn table legs or anything mainly just pens, small bowels, and various other small items. I am very interested in the speed control, looks very nice as opposed to moving belts around. 

Any input you can give on this unit would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2015)

The only 2 things that have given me concern are:

(1) If you have a chuck, make absolutely sure that it fits the spindle securely. I'm not talking about 1" x 8tpi, I've seen a chuck come loose several times for some strange reason -- maybe the threaded section is longer than usual, so the rear of the chuck doesn't mate firmly against the flange. I don't know what causes it, but it's dangerous.

(2) The motor has a slow-start. This is great if you're turning heavy blanks, but not so wonderful if you're turning pens. It takes 2 to 3 seconds to ramp up to speed, if you are the type of turner who frequently stops to look how it's going, this might begin to irritate you after a while.

Other than those 2 things, I really like the lathe. In truth, only the first item bothers me, I really don't mind it starting slowly because I'm kind of slow myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 7, 2015)

Did the Chuck come loose in the reverse mode? Otherwise don't see how it could...


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 7, 2015)

Did the Chuck come loose in the reverse mode? Otherwise don't see how it could...


----------



## Tclem (Sep 7, 2015)

I have the 1221 VS and my chuck has come loose before. Several time and not in reverse. It doesn't happen much but I would say in the past year and a half probably a dozen times and I turn a lot so I never really though much about it.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Did the Chuck come loose in the reverse mode? Otherwise don't see how it could...



Not in reverse. I suspect it loosened when stopping, the angular momentum of the chuck and blank kept it going as the spindle slowed and stopped.

This is a club lathe, and one of the 2 chucks that the club owns. It didn't happen with both chucks, and it didn't happen when the "bad chuck" was used on the other lathe.

IMO -- If the chuck could unscrew that easily, it means it was not seating properly against the spindle flange. The people this happened to were not novice turners, they would not have left the chuck only partially screwed onto the spindle. (Not a second time, anyway!)

I like the lathe. I mention this as a caution only, because I don't want somebody to buy a lathe based on me saying I like it then have it throw a 4lb lump of metal at them.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 8, 2015)

Tht happens on all of em. I've thrown a chick a couple times when manually stopping the spindle once I kill the power on my Rikon. But, my nova G3 has a set screw to hold it in place, hasn't happened with it.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the first person feedback. Hopefully later this week one will be all mine.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 8, 2015)

Chris S. said:


> Thanks for the first person feedback. Hopefully later this week one will be all mine.


Good luck, happy hunting, etc


----------



## TimR (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd say given the comments on the chuck possibly spinning off during slow downs, just get in habit of using the set screws on most chucks (reversing chucks) all the time...and DON'T FORGET TO LOOSEN IT BEFORE REMOVING THE CHUCK!! DAMHIKT 

I used one for a couple hours at a Woodcraft when they first came out, and generally liked it a lot, though the speed up issue was odd compared to what I was used to. Not a deal breaker. Smooth, solid, good position for controls. If I were in marked for a new 12" bench top...this would likely be it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Horatio (Sep 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Tht happens on all of em. I've thrown a chick a couple times when manually stopping the spindle once I kill the power on my Rikon. But, my nova G3 has a set screw to hold it in place, hasn't happened with it.



Yeah, I have a similar set up and it happens occasionally to me.

That said, the Rikon is a nice lathe, I've been happy with mine if that's the size/features you're looking for. Sure, I want a newer/fancier/sexier one but, well, don't we all? Mine has taken a beating and keeps ticking.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Tht happens on all of em. I've thrown a chick a couple times.


No comment on this. 
But that looks like a darn nice lathe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dycmark (Sep 10, 2015)

I have one. I admin I am a perfectionist (or at least extremely OCD), but its centers on mine are just a little bit off, I haven't addressed it yet, but i fold up 3 sheets of my note paper and put them in the back rear corner of the tailstock before i clamp it down (very precision scientific solution... I know ) to bring it into alignment, drives me INSANE. Easy to check by putting a drill with a brad point in a chuck in the tail stock and a pen blank in a drilling chuck. of all of that is in good working order you just touch the end of the drill to the end of the blank. a very light touch (acrylic is even better because the grain doesn't affect the test). If you draw a circle something doesn't line up if all you see is a tiny mark that is a dot with no center you are probably good. I think I was just "lucky" because I don't seem to hear others complaining about it to much. it is a HUGE problem when you drill on the lathe, which I do because your holes are all oversize because you are cutting off center and it also causes the bits to heat up way to much.. 

I will mention that i got one of the very 1st ones, perhaps that was a mistake. 

my 1.5 cents


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 15, 2015)

well the lathe followed me home. I got the lathe, a chuck, face plate, and a few odds and ends for a decent price. I am happy with purchase and seller was a great guy. He had some beautiful projects he did. Will let you all know in a month or so once I get a chance to use it how will it works. Thanks for input. Looking forward to putting it to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats Chris! Sure you don't want that piece of maple I left on your desk?


----------

